# Manufacturing Opportunities in Dubai- Who How ???



## moahm (Aug 27, 2007)

I am currently seeking opportunities within Manufacturing sector. Living and working in the UK but I would like to have a stint in the UAE. Anyone able to help or give some advice...................
Cheers!!!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

In the American Expat Forum the standard question is how to get to the States and I'll recommend you check with companies in the UK that might do some work in the UAE and you could do the transfer that way. Most likely letting them handle all sorts of paperwork for you too.


----------

